# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Сколько времени занимает проверка сообщения администратором?

## Sofa Historian

Я попытался написать сообщение в реестре Су-33 и получил несколько сообщений о том, что администратор должен подтвердить это сообщение. Как ни странно, я могу размещать сообщения здесь, в этой части форума без проблем.

Сколько времени занимает просмотр сообщения администратором?

В настоящее время я жду 2 дня или есть проблемы с программным обеспечением форума? 

И зачем вообще проверять сообщение перед его отображением? 

До сих пор мне никогда не приходилось ждать и сразу же видеть свое сообщение.

----------

